

How to change my apple id for icloud use? - harinath92

I recently updated my iPad2 to iOS, I have one problem not able to use icloud, as it expects my apple id to be like email, but mine is not.
seems my image imports have vanished thank god had backup of most on facebook.<p>is it me alone or others who face the problem? how do i change my apple id for using icloud?
======
michaelpinto
If you came over from MobileMe your name could be NAME@me.com or you could
also make a new ID (which I did by accident)

